# Funny how the TRUTH gets posted and the " Spam " follows .....



## nononono (Feb 25, 2018)

*This is Amazing !*

*It's no coincidence the Spam and the TRUTH !*


----------



## nononono (Feb 26, 2018)

*The Slob Spammer Bob is at it again !*


----------



## nononono (Feb 26, 2018)

*Dominic can you stop the SPAM !*


----------



## nononono (Feb 27, 2018)

*Dominic can you stop the SPAM !*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 27, 2018)

Russian bots attached to little joe or your own news feeds.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 27, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Russian bots attached to little joe or your own news feeds.


Come to think of it, I believe lying eyes has the exact same news feed.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 27, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Come to think of it, I believe lying eyes has the exact same news feed.


Daffy, Daffy, Duck.....
What is one called that makes shit up out of whole cloth?
A lying piece of excrement? 
That seems harsh, let's go with brainless jackass.


----------



## nononono (Feb 27, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Russian bots attached to little joe or your own news feeds.



*Your Butt Buddy Big Fat Slob Bob the Coward is shittin all over a once Great Forum....*
*But that's how you Democrats roll.....in excrement.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 28, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Your Butt Buddy Big Fat Slob Bob the Coward is shittin all over a once Great Forum....*
> *But that's how you Democrats roll.....in excrement.*


It's simply the side effects of too much nutter butter like joe, where's joe?, likes to spread around . . . eat it up nono, it's you and your bro that brought this on, own it.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 28, 2018)

~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 28, 2018)

Joe, lil' joey are you there? Is this your doing? Did the bots follow you here?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 28, 2018)

They are now creating new ID's to get through . . . kinda reminds me of Orson Wells' War of the Worlds.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 28, 2018)

nononono said:


> *This is Amazing !*
> 
> *It's no coincidence the Spam and the TRUTH !*


I prefer SPAM and eggs.


----------



## nononono (Feb 28, 2018)

*Your Forum Playground is now full of Spam Poop !*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 28, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It's simply the side effects of too much nutter butter like joe, where's joe?, likes to spread around . . . eat it up nono, it's you and your bro that brought this on, own it.


Blow us.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 28, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Joe, lil' joey are you there? Is this your doing? Did the bots follow you here?


Blow me.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 28, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Blow us.


Are you together now?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 28, 2018)

400 pages and growing . . . 500 by dark?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 28, 2018)

a


----------



## Multi Sport (Feb 28, 2018)

Funny how it's mainly in the Off Topic section..


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 28, 2018)

Seems the pace has slowed down a bit . . . do bots work an 8 hour day?


----------



## nononono (Feb 28, 2018)

*You can laugh and ridicule all you want Rat, but the spam was NOT coincidental !*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 28, 2018)

nononono said:


> *You can laugh and ridicule all you want Rat, but the spam was NOT coincidental !*


I'm not laughing with you, rather at you.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 28, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Seems the pace has slowed down a bit . . . do bots work an 8 hour day?


They must be union bots.


----------



## Nonononono (Feb 28, 2018)

nononono said:


> *You can laugh and ridicule all you want Rat, but the spam was NOT coincidental !*





Hüsker Dü said:


> I'm not laughing with you, rather at you.


Oh I'm with 4nos on this one.  The spam was not a coincidence.  It's part of the Clinton crime family grand plan to distract the public from all of their murders, including their cover up of the TRUTH that 9/11 was an inside job, that building 5 was rigged to collapse, that both Sandy Hook and Parkland are fake events with staged actors pretending to be survivors, eyewitnesses, and fake grieving families.

Just as birthers are telling the TRUTH, that Pizzagate is REAL, and Mueller has been pretending for decades to being a staunch Republican law and order FRAUD, just waiting for Trump to be elected president, knowing he'd fire Comey, admit directly in a televised interview he fired Comey to obstruct justice, and has never had any business dealings with any Russians ever.

The spam is a distraction directly to silence the millions of off topic socalsoccer viewers from the *" TRUTH !!!! "*


----------



## nononono (Mar 1, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I'm not laughing with you, rather at you.


*You do have a HUGE problem with reading and understanding, and that's very intentional on your part.*
*Quite Sad.*


----------



## nononono (Mar 1, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Oh I'm with 4nos on this one.  The spam was not a coincidence.  It's part of the Clinton crime family grand plan to distract the public from all of their murders, including their cover up of the TRUTH that 9/11 was an inside job, that building 5 was rigged to collapse, that both Sandy Hook and Parkland are fake events with staged actors pretending to be survivors, eyewitnesses, and fake grieving families.
> 
> Just as birthers are telling the TRUTH, that Pizzagate is REAL, and Mueller has been pretending for decades to being a staunch Republican law and order FRAUD, just waiting for Trump to be elected president, knowing he'd fire Comey, admit directly in a televised interview he fired Comey to obstruct justice, and has never had any business dealings with any Russians ever.
> 
> The spam is a distraction directly to silence the millions of off topic socalsoccer viewers from the *" TRUTH !!!! "*



*Toilet Bowl cleaner eventually gets rid of scum ......*
*You can only hold on to the " Rim " for so long Bob....then down you go.*


----------



## Nonononono (Mar 1, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Toilet Bowl cleaner eventually gets rid of scum ......*
> *You can only hold on to the " Rim " for so long Bob....then down you go.*


This is the best you can come up with for a witty retort?  I'm confident if you scour the internet apart from the Russian fake news sites, and the various truther, birther, deather, etc. sites, you can find witty retorts you can "borrow" from.  Being told off that I'm a pizza, or now that toilet cleaner will help me is not only inherently witless, it has no essence of satire, irony, humor, or rationality to be worthy of being considered humorous.  Milton Berle was notorious for two things.  One, stealing other comics' material, and engaging in penis length contests.  In both cases, he never pulled out more than he needed to win.  But he never took on Fess Parker in the second contest, as that could have forced Milton to pull out far more than he ever had to in earlier combat situations.

Oh, cyanide pills still available for anyone with 4 or less consecutive nos in their avatar.  Ship from Montserrat arriving one day later than scheduled.  A back up at the Panama Canal I'm told.  So hurry.  Very tasty.


----------



## nononono (Mar 1, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> This is the best you can come up with for a witty retort?  I'm confident if you scour the internet apart from the Russian fake news sites, and the various truther, birther, deather, etc. sites, you can find witty retorts you can "borrow" from.  Being told off that I'm a pizza, or now that toilet cleaner will help me is not only inherently witless, it has no essence of satire, irony, humor, or rationality to be worthy of being considered humorous.  Milton Berle was notorious for two things.  One, stealing other comics' material, and engaging in penis length contests.  In both cases, he never pulled out more than he needed to win.  But he never took on Fess Parker in the second contest, as that could have forced Milton to pull out far more than he ever had to in earlier combat situations.
> 
> Oh, cyanide pills still available for anyone with 4 or less consecutive nos in their avatar.  Ship from Montserrat arriving one day later than scheduled.  A back up at the Panama Canal I'm told.  So hurry.  Very tasty.


*Oh....you're a sick puppy.*

*Milton Berle ain't here to kick yur ass for slandering his " Good " name.....*
*But he would give you a Cigar after the abuse.....*


----------



## Nonononono (Mar 1, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Oh....you're a sick puppy.*
> 
> *Milton Berle ain't here to kick yur ass for slandering his " Good " name.....*
> *But he would give you a Cigar after the abuse.....*


So you are under the belief (delusion, really) that a long standing urban  legend about Berle's penis being huge is slander?  It's called a compliment.  And since I wrote it, rather than speaking it, it would be libel, not slander.  

We can forgo the whole public person standard for defamation, especially since you did buy the cyanide pills which I assume are entering your bloodstream now.  Adios.


----------



## nononono (Mar 1, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> So you are under the belief (delusion, really) that a long standing urban  legend about Berle's penis being huge is slander?  It's called a compliment.  And since I wrote it, rather than speaking it, it would be libel, not slander.
> 
> *We can forgo the whole public person standard for defamation, especially since you did buy the cyanide pills which I assume are entering your bloodstream now.  Adios.*


*You slander a " Good " mans name...*

*If you reside in the LA proper area:*

*This is the Suicide Hot Line.....Call it Bob !*
*1-800-854-7771*
*The sentence in red is your call for help....*
*They will talk to you....Don't hesitate.*
*This is a serious matter !*
*You've posted enough personal data that*
*heads straight in that direction....*
*Get Help soon....!*


----------

